# (Norwegian metal with 7`s) Shadowmind - Rebirth



## Dores (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! After months of recording, mixing, re-recording, mixing, deleting, writing and recording, mixing and mastering, our first demo is done!

We did everything ourselves on this, on a zero-budget. The music is something like metalcore with a bit of more traditional metal and melodeath infused in it. If you don`t care about genres just like me, and just want to listen for free, go here:

Shadowmind

And if you want to add to the likes-count on our facebook-page, go here!
Shadowmind OFFICIAL | Facebook


----------------------

For the gearheads:

Guitars used are an Ibanez UV777BK for 95% of everything, while an RG550 has the rhythms and leads on one song. Guess which one? Some leads are recorded with an EMG81-equipped RG321. All guitars and bass recorded with an Axe-FX Standard. Mixed and mastered in Reaper with some free VST plugins. Vocals are all SM58 with an external pop-filter into an E-MU Tracker Pre.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2011)

Just liked you guys.


----------



## deathsguitarist (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Dores (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate good feedback. 

If anyone´s interested, we are on youtube and myspace now too!
http://www.youtube.com/user/ShadowmindOFFICIAL

Shadowmind | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## Dores (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks man! 

I somehow can't find an edit button for my original post, but I just wanted to announce that we are on Spotify too.

Spotify link: Rebirth by Shadowmind on Spotify


----------



## Dores (Jul 15, 2011)

Music video for the song "Rebirth" now up on youtube! Check it out 



... Is there any way to actually edit posts here? Would be nice to add the link to the first post, but can't find an edit button.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2011)

Good video, excellent song as well.


----------

